# Wafer-Mangel: PC-Komponenten werden wohl noch teurer



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Februar 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Wafer-Mangel: PC-Komponenten werden wohl noch teurer*

						Die Grundlage aller Chips sind Silizium-Wafer - und aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage, die die vorhandenen Kapazitäten für deren Herstellung auslasten, werden die Preise in diesem Jahr einem Bericht zufolge um 20 Prozent steigen. Die Lage soll sich auch in den nächsten Jahren trotz erweiterter Kapazitäten nicht verbessern.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Wafer-Mangel: PC-Komponenten werden wohl noch teurer*


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. Februar 2018)

kanns nich einfach mal besser werden anstatt schlechter ? xD

aber wenn die Cryptos so niedrig bleiben, dann sollte ja wenigstens die Nachfrage nach ASICs zum Schürfen abnehmen


----------



## RtZk (6. Februar 2018)

Immerhin bin ich vorerst mal versorgt, aber für die Leute die in der nächsten Zeit Hardware kaufen wollen sehe ich in Bezug auf die Preise schwarz, die Zeitenwo man noch bei einem 1600€ Rechner eine 1080 Ti reinpacken konnte sind zuende, jetzt langt es manchmal nicht einmal mehr für eine 1070 Ti.


----------



## XD-User (6. Februar 2018)

Also ist bald die gesamte Chip basierte Hardware übertrieben teuer 

Langsam wird es echt langweilig...
Muss ich mein Geld also sparen und in die wenigen guten Videospiele investieren.

Traurig für jeden der sich in den nächsten Monaten/Jahren einen PC kaufen will...


----------



## Schori (6. Februar 2018)

Ich will in absehbarer Zeit "nur" ne neue Grafikkarte. Den Rest habe ich erst letztes Jahr erneuert. Hoffentlich brechen bald sämtliche kryptowährungen um 99% ein.


----------



## GameKing88 (6. Februar 2018)

Dann wird es wohl dieses Jahr eine Konsole. So, das habt ihr jetzt davon .


----------



## Krabonq (6. Februar 2018)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Für 2018 hat das Unternehmen so viele Aufträge erhalten, dass die 16 Fabriken von Globalwafers das gesamte Jahr jeden Tag bei voller Kapazität ausgelastet sind.



Es handelt sich also nur um eine künstliche Preiserhöhung ohne moralisch vertretbaren Grund.


----------



## hellm (6. Februar 2018)

Jo, dabei haben wir ausreichend Silizium. Wenns dann an andere Elemente geht, wirds sicher noch teurer.

Rohstoffe  sinds aber nicht, die kommen halt nicht mehr hinterher. Niedrig sind  die Kryptos auch nicht gerade, der Kurs erhohlt sich gerade wieder. Lang  werde ich nicht mehr warten, und mir gleich eine entsprechend teuere  CPU kaufen, wegen dem Wiederverkaufswert und so. Obwohl ich doch noch  gern auf Meltdown und Spectre gewartet hätte, aber diese Situation  treibt mich echt zum Hardware hamstern.. DDR4 hab ich schon lange..


----------



## eagum (6. Februar 2018)

Ich sehe das relativ entspannt. Der Kostentreiber ist bei der Siliziumtechnologie noch immer der Front End-Prozess (mit steigender Komplexität verschiebt es sich eher noch in Richtung letzteres), eine Erhöhung der Waferpreise um die angekündigten 20% dürfte sich beim Endprodukt maximal im niedrigen einstelligen Prozentbereich abspielen, wenn überhaupt...


----------



## Salatsauce45 (6. Februar 2018)

Der Kostenanteil von Wafern am Endprodukt, sei es RAM, CPUs oder was auch immer, gehört zu den Kleinsten. Dementsprechend muss man sich hier auf keine Preisänderungen am Gesamtprodukt einstellen. Das ist nur übertriebene Angstmacherei oder clickbait.... sucht's euch aus.


----------



## Octobit (6. Februar 2018)

Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> Der Kostenanteil von Wafern am Endprodukt, sei es RAM, CPUs oder was auch immer, gehört zu den Kleinsten. Dementsprechend muss man sich hier auf keine Preisänderungen am Gesamtprodukt einstellen. Das ist nur übertriebene Angstmacherei oder clickbait.... sucht's euch aus.



Oder ein willkommener Grund für die Hersteller ein bisschen ihre Marge zu erhöhen. "Die anderen sind doch Schuld! Das ist 20 % teurer jetzt!"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2018)

Entzückende Aussichten, tausche neuwertige S Klasse gegen guten gebrauchten PC?
Demnach würde ich nicht nur wie derzeitig 300 Taler für nix verbrennen sondern sogar schon bald wenigstens 360. Oh man kommt da jetzt das Preisgefüge wie aus den Kindertagen des PC´s?


----------



## SimonG (6. Februar 2018)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Es handelt sich also nur um eine künstliche Preiserhöhung ohne moralisch vertretbaren Grund.



Moral und Marktwirtschaft? Ich sehe da keinen Zusammenhang.


----------



## Oberst Klink (6. Februar 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> kanns nich einfach mal besser werden anstatt schlechter ? xD
> 
> aber wenn die Cryptos so niedrig bleiben, dann sollte ja wenigstens die Nachfrage nach ASICs zum Schürfen abnehmen



Glaub mir, das Kryptomining ist nur die Spitze des Eisbergs. Die Nachfrage nach Halbleiterprodukten steigt mit der fortschreitenden Digitalisierung konstant an. Da sind solche vorübergehenden Phänomene wie das Kryptomining nur Peaks auf dem stetig steigenden Kurs, die alle paar Jahre mal mehr, mal weniger stark auftreten. 

Was uns eigentlich mehr Sorgen bereiten sollte, sind z.B. solche Dinge wie das Internet of Things, wo alles miteinander vernetzt ist, wo vom Auto bis zur Zimmerlampe alles "smart" wird. Und um das ganze zu vernetzen braucht man Clouds und Netzwerke sowie Server und Künstliche Intelligenz. Und so geht es in der Industrie grad weiter mit Industrie 4.0. 

Dazu kommt, dass vielleicht eine Gruppe von 20 Unternehmen den ganzen Halbleitermarkt beherrscht. Die drei größten Hersteller von Wafern sind neben SUMCO noch Wacker Chemie und Shin Etsu. Zusammen halten sie afaik mehr als 3/4 Marktanteil bei der Waferproduktion. Dann die Auftragsfertiger, Samsung, TSMC und Global Foundries. Die halten zusammen sicherlich auch 2/3 oder mehr Marktanteil. Bei den CPUs halten Intel und AMD, zumindest bei x86-kompatiblen Chips, 90% und mehr vom Marktanteil. Betrachtet man den ganzen Markt sind es mit IBM sicher auch über 90%. Bei den GPUs teilen sich nVidia und AMD den Markt unter sich auf, sieht man mal davon ab das Intel derzeit nur iGPUs entwickelt. Also auch hier wieder 90% und mehr Marktanteil. Dann Speicher. Da hätten wir wieder Samsung, SK Hynix und Micron die zusammen auf locker 95% Marktanteil kommen. Im Bereich Deep Learning und KI: Wieder AMD, Intel, nVidia. SoCs für Smartphones, etc.: Samsung, Qualcom, Mediatek, vielleicht noch HiSilicon (Huawei). Netzwerktechnik: Huawei, Intel, Broadcom. 

Nur um das mal grob aufzuzählen. Dieser recht kleine Haufen an Unternehmen hält in den jeweiligen Bereichen immer mindestens 2/3 des Marktanteils. Es gibt häufig oligopole oder gar duopole wie etwa bei den GPUs oder CPUs. Kleinere Konkurrenten haben kaum Chancen und werden verdrängt. Das wirkt sich natürlich auch auf die Preise aus. Je weniger Unternehmen z.B. DRAM produzieren, desto abhängiger ist der Markt von den verbleibenden Herstellern. 

Fast alle dieser Unternehmen haben in den letzten Jahren massive Gewinne eingefahren. Selbst Probleme und Skandale haben daran wenig bis gar nichts geändert. Wahrscheinlich sind die bisher geplanten Produktionserweiterungen gerade genug um das Preisniveau zu halten. Von sinkenden Preisen ist wohl auf absehbare Zeit nicht auszugehen.



hellm schrieb:


> Jo, dabei haben wir ausreichend Silizium. Wenns dann an andere Elemente geht, wirds sicher noch teurer.



Silizium gibt's genug, nur wachsen die 99,99% - reinen Kristalle nicht gerade auf Bäumen.


----------



## Ghost1o2 (6. Februar 2018)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, dass vielleicht eine Gruppe von 20 Unternehmen den ganzen Halbleitermarkt beherrscht. Die drei größten Hersteller von Wafern sind neben SUMCO noch Wacker Chemie und Shin Etsu. Zusammen halten sie afaik mehr als 3/4 Marktanteil bei der Waferproduktion. Dann die Auftragsfertiger, Samsung, TSMC und Global Foundries. Die halten zusammen sicherlich auch 2/3 oder mehr Marktanteil. Bei den CPUs halten Intel und AMD, zumindest bei x86-kompatiblen Chips, 90% und mehr vom Marktanteil. Betrachtet man den ganzen Markt sind es mit IBM sicher auch über 90%. Bei den GPUs teilen sich nVidia und AMD den Markt unter sich auf, sieht man mal davon ab das Intel derzeit nur iGPUs entwickelt. Also auch hier wieder 90% und mehr Marktanteil. Dann Speicher. Da hätten wir wieder Samsung, SK Hynix und Micron die zusammen auf locker 95% Marktanteil kommen. Im Bereich Deep Learning und KI: Wieder AMD, Intel, nVidia. SoCs für Smartphones, etc.: Samsung, Qualcom, Mediatek, vielleicht noch HiSilicon (Huawei). Netzwerktechnik: Huawei, Intel, Broadcom.
> 
> Nur um das mal grob aufzuzählen. Dieser recht kleine Haufen an Unternehmen hält in den jeweiligen Bereichen immer mindestens 2/3 des Marktanteils. Es gibt häufig oligopole oder gar duopole wie etwa bei den GPUs oder CPUs. Kleinere Konkurrenten haben kaum Chancen und werden verdrängt. Das wirkt sich natürlich auch auf die Preise aus. Je weniger Unternehmen z.B. DRAM produzieren, desto abhängiger ist der Markt von den verbleibenden Herstellern.



Ich glaube du hast Siltronic vergessen 

Einfach das an der Hardware gesparte Geld in die Aktien der Halbleiterbranche stecken. Lohnt sich, glaubt mir.


----------



## Oberst Klink (6. Februar 2018)

Ghost1o2 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast Siltronic vergessen
> 
> Einfach das an der Hardware gesparte Geld in die Aktien der Halbleiterbranche stecken. Lohnt sich, glaubt mir.



Siltronic gehört zu Wacker Chemie.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Februar 2018)

Und wenn es so weiter geht die nächsten Jahre dann werden wir entweder immer tiefer in die Brieftasche greifen müssen oder uns andere Hobbys suchen müssen.  Ich will aber mein Hobby nicht aufgeben, macht einfach Spass Hardware zusammenzustellen und zusammenzuschrauben


----------



## LastManStanding (6. Februar 2018)




----------



## Gast20180319 (6. Februar 2018)

Ja genau, die MSRPs von Grafikkarten werden demnächst erst angehoben aufgrund von teuer gewordenen Speicher.
Jetzt kommen auch noch die Wafer Mehrkosten drauf, das beides ergibt dann die Cocktailkirsche mit Sahnehäubchen auf die ohne hin schon teuren Krypto-Preise der Karten...

Ich such dann schonmal nen guten Deal für ne xbox raus.
Zumal mir vor geraumer Zeit meine lahme gtx 770 abgeraucht ist, und ich mit ner igpu erstmal rumkrebse 

Aber zu den Mondpreisen werde ich vermutlich keine GPU kaufen, mal sehen.


----------



## Nuallan (6. Februar 2018)

> Die Lage soll sich auch in den nächsten Jahren trotz erweiterter Kapazitäten nicht verbessern.



Wenn man das weiß, auf Jahre im voraus, dann erweitert man die Kapazitäten scheinbar absichtlich nicht genug. Das würde selbst ein dreijähriger verstehen. Wieso stellt man nicht einfach ein paar Fabriken mehr hin? Weil es in dieser ach so langsam wachsenden Branche dann ein Risiko von genau 0% geben würde, dass diese Fabriken in den nächsten Jahren irgendwann mal nicht ausgelastet sind?


----------



## ludscha (6. Februar 2018)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Siltronic gehört zu Wacker Chemie.



Nein falsch, da Wacker nur noch wenige Aktien von Siltronic  besitzt und somit ein eigenständiger Konzern ist.

Google weiß es 



> Wenn man das weiß, auf Jahre im voraus, dann erweitert man die Kapazitäten scheinbar absichtlich nicht genug.



Ganz so einfach wie du glaubst, ist es nun doch nicht, da ich in der Branche tätig bin, weiss ich wovon ich rede.


----------



## kadney (6. Februar 2018)

Addi schrieb:


> Ich such dann schonmal nen guten Deal für ne xbox raus.


Jetzt müssen nur noch Sony und Microsoft die Preise für die XBox und PS anheben, schließlich sind die von den Preiserhöhungen genauso betroffen. Es sei denn, die bezahlen für die Hardware Festpreise.
Dann gibt es den Aufschlag erst beim nächsten Modell.


----------



## Oberst Klink (6. Februar 2018)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Wenn man das weiß, auf Jahre im voraus, dann erweitert man die Kapazitäten scheinbar absichtlich nicht genug. Das würde selbst ein dreijähriger verstehen. Wieso stellt man nicht einfach ein paar Fabriken mehr hin? Weil es in dieser ach so langsam wachsenden Branche dann ein Risiko von genau 0% geben würde, dass diese Fabriken in den nächsten Jahren irgendwann mal nicht ausgelastet sind?



Naja, so eine Fabrik kostet je nach dem auch mal ein paar Milliarden und muss erst mal gebaut werden. Das macht kein Unternehmen einfach so. Da wird erst mal eine Kosten/Nutzen-Analyse gemacht und dann entschieden wie viel Produktionskapazität man ausbauen will. Selbst bei anhaltender und steigender Nachfrage wird man nicht einfach so ein paar Fabriken mehr hinstellen.


----------



## Khabarak (6. Februar 2018)

Nach den letzten Zahlen rund um Ryzen Launch kostet ein komplett belichteter Wafer in 14nm knapp $5000 - das enthält schon die mehrere Monate dauernde Produktion.
Sagen wir, 1/5 davon sind Materialkosten.
Also knapp $1000.
20% rauf und wir sind bei $1200,
Insgesamt also $5200. Bei kleineren Chips wir den CPUs (Intel und AMD) macht es kaum etwas aus, weil ein Ryzen 8 Kern Chip  (9,1mm x 20,8mm) auf 306 "CPU candidates" auf einem 300mm Wafer kommt.
Bei einer Ausbeute von ca. 95% (mal großzügig die >90% vom Launch plus Verbesserungen im Prozess eingerechnet) wären es dann $5200/(306*0.95) = $17,89
Bei den aktuellen Preisen von $5000 / Wafer kommt man auf $17,20.

Zumindest bei Ryzen CPUs (und auch anderen CPUs ähnlicher Größe) sollten die $0,70 Aufpreis nicht wirklich beim Kunden spürbar sein.


Edit: Ryzen Chipgröße:

Zen vs. Skylake: Die-Grossenvergleich von Ryzen, Naples und Skylake-SP - ComputerBase


----------



## ludscha (6. Februar 2018)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Nach den letzten Zahlen rund um Ryzen Launch kostet ein komplett belichteter Wafer in 14nm knapp $5000 - das enthält schon die mehrere Monate dauernde Produktion.
> Sagen wir, 1/5 davon sind Materialkosten.
> Also knapp $1000.
> 20% rauf und wir sind bei $1200,
> ...



Wirklich obstruse Rechnung, wenn man vom Wafermarkt keine Ahnung hat


----------



## Oberst Klink (6. Februar 2018)

ludscha schrieb:


> Wirklich obstruse Rechnung, wenn man vom Wafermarkt keine Ahnung hat



Da du ja der Insider bist, kannst du gerne mal selbst vorrechnen


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Februar 2018)

ludscha schrieb:


> Wirklich obstruse Rechnung, ...


 Hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht.
Seit wann dauert die Chipherstellung mehrere Monate?


----------



## KGX (6. Februar 2018)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Da du ja der Insider bist, kannst du gerne mal selbst vorrechnen



sind im Internet nicht alle Insider ?


----------



## ludscha (6. Februar 2018)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Da du ja der Insider bist, kannst du gerne mal selbst vorrechnen



Leider nein, da die Waferpreise in meiner Firma (Siltronic AG) zum Betriebsgeheimnis gehören.


----------



## blautemple (6. Februar 2018)

kadney schrieb:


> Jetzt müssen nur noch Sony und Microsoft die Preise für die XBox und PS anheben, schließlich sind die von den Preiserhöhungen genauso betroffen. Es sei denn, die bezahlen für die Hardware Festpreise.
> Dann gibt es den Aufschlag erst beim nächsten Modell.



 Da wird nichts teurer. Die Herstellungskosten werden Sony und Microsoft schon über entsprechende Verträge gesichert haben. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Khabarak (6. Februar 2018)

ludscha schrieb:


> Leider nein, da die Waferpreise in meiner Firma (Siltronic AG) zum Betriebsgeheimnis gehören.



Tja... Das Netz hilft da durchaus mal weiter...

Semiconductor Engineering .:.   FinFET Rollout Slower Than Expected

Dort werden sogar nur Kosten um, oder unter $4800 angenommen.

Zitat:
"If that’s not enough, there is also a sizable jump in manufacturing costs. In a typical 11-metal level process, there are 52 mask steps at 28nm. With an 80% fab utilization rate at 28nm, the loaded manufacturing cost is about $3,500 per 300mm wafer, according to Gartner.

At 1.3 days per lithography layer, the cycle time for a 28nm chip is about 68 days. “Add one week minimum for package testing,” Wang said. “So, the total is two-and-half months from wafer start to chip delivery.”

At 16nm/14nm, there are 66 mask steps. With an 80% fab utilization rate at 16nm/14nm, the loaded cost is about $4,800 per 300mm wafer, according to Gartner. “It takes three months from wafer start to chip delivery,” he added."


Da siehst Du auch, dass es ungefähr 3 Monate dauert, einen Wafer komplett zu belichten und die Chips rauszutrennen - Siehe "mehrere Monate".

Edit: Ja, die $1000 Materialkosten waren aus der Hüfte geschossen, aber selbst bei einer Verzehnfachung kommt es kaum beim Endkunden an.


----------



## Bogo36 (6. Februar 2018)

Wieso macht nicht einer noch so eine Firma auf und wird steinreich?


----------



## Khabarak (6. Februar 2018)

Bogo36 schrieb:


> Wieso macht nicht einer noch so eine Firma auf und wird steinreich?



Gab es schon und es sind nur 2(?) übrig geblieben.


----------



## Oberst Klink (6. Februar 2018)

ludscha schrieb:


> Leider nein, da die Waferpreise in meiner Firma (Siltronic AG) zum Betriebsgeheimnis gehören.



Zu schade. Wäre wirklich mal interessant gewesen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Februar 2018)

Khabarak schrieb:


> “Add one week minimum for package testing,” Wang said.


Eine Woche um einen Chip zu testen?
Ja, bei der Geschwindigkeit kommen ein paar Monate zusammen.


----------



## Doleo (6. Februar 2018)

Und ich hatte mir entspannung am markt erhofft...


----------



## Pu244 (6. Februar 2018)

Es passiert genau das, was ich vorhergesagt habe und was mir keiner glauben wollte: eine krass erhöhte Nachfrage fürhrt zu einer Preiserhöhung in allen Chipbereichen, da alles mit allem zusammenhängt.

Manchmal ist es echt blöd, wenn man Recht hat.



Krabonq schrieb:


> Es handelt sich also nur um eine künstliche Preiserhöhung ohne moralisch vertretbaren Grund.



Es ist KEINE künstliche Preiserhöhung, das wäre sie, wenn die Fabriken nicht auf vollast laufen und Kapazitäten gezielt zurückgehalten würden.

(jetzt wäre die ideale Zeit für einen Fabrikbrand)



GameKing88 schrieb:


> Dann wird es wohl dieses Jahr eine Konsole. So, das habt ihr jetzt davon .



Kauf sie dir besser schnell, sonst steigen die Preise auch dort.



eagum schrieb:


> Ich sehe das relativ entspannt. Der Kostentreiber ist bei der Siliziumtechnologie noch immer der Front End-Prozess (mit steigender Komplexität verschiebt es sich eher noch in Richtung letzteres), eine Erhöhung der Waferpreise um die angekündigten 20% dürfte sich beim Endprodukt maximal im niedrigen einstelligen Prozentbereich abspielen, wenn überhaupt...



Das Problem ist, dass wenn es einen Engpass gibt, egal wo, dann steigen die Preise des Endprodukts solange, bis Angebot und Nachfrage wieder im Einklang sind. Da man das Angebot, durch mehr Geld, nicht kurzfristig ausweiten kann, ist die einzige Alternative die Verdrängung und das wird teuer.



Nuallan schrieb:


> Wenn man das weiß, auf Jahre im voraus, dann erweitert man die Kapazitäten scheinbar absichtlich nicht genug. Das würde selbst ein dreijähriger verstehen. Wieso stellt man nicht einfach ein paar Fabriken mehr hin? Weil es in dieser ach so langsam wachsenden Branche dann ein Risiko von genau 0% geben würde, dass diese Fabriken in den nächsten Jahren irgendwann mal nicht ausgelastet sind?



Weil es 5 Jahre und mehr dauert so eine Fabrik aufzubauen und richtig viel Geld kostet. Bei der Waferproduktion reden wir, bei einem richtig großem Werk, wohl von einem Milliardenbetrag. Da sich 2012 viele Hersteller ordentlich geirrt hatten und drauf gezahlt haben, ist man vorsichtig geworden. Jetzt weiß man, dass sich die Dinger rentieren und baut sie wohl, bis sie Fertig sind wird es vermutlich nach 2023.



blautemple schrieb:


> Da wird nichts teurer. Die Herstellungskosten werden Sony und Microsoft schon über entsprechende Verträge gesichert haben.



Haben sie garantiert nicht.

Für eine Preisgarantie zahlt man Risikoaufschläge und zwar umso mehr, je weiter man sich in die Zukunft versichert. Bei 10 Jahren ist das fast unbezahlbar, da einerseits die Aufschläge absolut irre sind und kein Mensch weiß, wie sich die Konsolen entwickeln. Mit Pech würde eine X-Box dann 500-1000€ kosten und den Ruin für MS bedeuten. Von daher kauft man immer wieder kurzfristig ein und verhandelt die Verträge kurzfristig neu, das ist wesentlich billiger.



Bogo36 schrieb:


> Wieso macht nicht einer noch so eine Firma auf und wird steinreich?



Das sind meist Spezialfirmen, die haben jahrelanges Know How, da steigt man nichmal ebenso ein. Bis das wirklich klappt, muß man mit hohen Investitionen rechnen, die sich jahrelang nicht rechnen, da man erstmal üben muß. Diese Bereiche sind fast schon geschlossene Gesellschaften, da kommt man nicht so einfach rein.


----------



## GT200b (6. Februar 2018)

Als nächstes meldet die Maschinenbaubranche, nicht genug Produktionsanlagen für Reinräume liefern zu können, aufgrund prall gefüllte Auftragsbücher. In ein paar Wochen meldet ASML den Status


----------



## Hornissentreiber (6. Februar 2018)

GameKing88 schrieb:


> Dann wird es wohl dieses Jahr eine Konsole. So, das habt ihr jetzt davon .



Genau! Konsolen werden nämlich dauerhaft günstiger als PC-Teile bleiben, denn die enthalten ja keine Chips... oh, Moment.



Bogo36 schrieb:


> Wieso macht nicht einer noch so eine Firma auf und wird steinreich?


Humor, Sarkasmus? Oder muss man dir das wirklich erklären? Waferfabriken sind keine Würstchenbuden!

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Mitchpuken (6. Februar 2018)

@offtopic
Was sind eigentlich zukünftige Alternativen zu Silizium?


----------



## Pu244 (6. Februar 2018)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> @offtopic
> Was sind eigentlich zukünftige Alternativen zu Silizium?



Kommt drauf an welchen Zeitraum du betrachten willst.

Kurzfristig (ca. 2030)  Galliumarsenind, Germanium, Kohlenstoff usw.

Mittelfristig (ca. 2040-50) Graphen

Langfristig (für gewisse Probleme) Quantencomputer, DNA Computer usw.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Februar 2018)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Genau! Konsolen werden nämlich dauerhaft günstiger als PC-Teile bleiben, denn die enthalten ja keine Chips... oh, Moment.



Ich denke nicht, dass irgendein Konsolenhersteller irgendwelche höheren Beschaffungskosten direkt an den Kunden weitergeben wird.


----------



## Khabarak (6. Februar 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Eine Woche um einen Chip zu testen?
> Ja, bei der Geschwindigkeit kommen ein paar Monate zusammen.



Leider konnte ich nirgends eine genaue Zahl der Layer in einem Ryzen Chip finden. Wenn ich mich aber an die gleiche Quelle halte, und Ryzen ein typischer 14nm Chip mit 60 +/- einigen Layern ist, kommen im schnitt 60 Tage bei rum - sofern GloFo bei einer Rate von 1 Belichtungsdurchgang / Tag ist:

"A 28nm device has 40 to 50 mask layers. In comparison, a 14nm/10nm device has 60 layers, with 7nm expected to jump to 80 to 85. 5nm could have 100 layers. So, using today’s lithographic techniques, the cycle times are increasing from roughly 40 days at 28nm, to 60 days at 14nm/10nm, to 80 to 85 days at 7nm. 5nm may extend to 100 days using today’s techniques, without extreme ultraviolet (EUV) lithography."

Semiconductor Engineering .:.   Battling Fab Cycle Times

Je nach Bedarf an Mehrfachbelichtungen dürfte die Zeit noch rauf gehen. 

Daher habe ich bisher noch nichts gefunden, was der Annahme "mehrere Monate" widersprechen würde.


----------



## Pu244 (6. Februar 2018)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass irgendein Konsolenhersteller irgendwelche höheren Beschaffungskosten direkt an den Kunden weitergeben wird.



Ewig werden sie es sich auch nicht leisten können, zumal dafür vermutlich ein Budget bereitsteht, mit dem die Konsolen subventioniert werden. Also wenn z.B. heute eine X-Box One 170€ statt 250€ kostet, dann könnte sie in Zukunft 300€ statt 370€ kosten.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Februar 2018)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Ewig werden sie es sich auch nicht leisten können, zumal dafür vermutlich ein Budget bereitsteht, mit dem die Konsolen subventioniert werden. Also wenn z.B. heute eine X-Box One 170€ statt 250€ kostet, dann könnte sie in Zukunft 300€ statt 370€ kosten.



Egal ob Euro Talfahrt oder hohe RAM Preise: Am Preis der Konsolen hat sich nichts geändert. Und das dürfte mMn auch jetzt nicht passieren. Vielleicht muss man etwas länger auf Preisreduzierungen von Xbox One oder PS4 warten, aber das war es in meinen Augen dann auch schon.
Auswirkungen haben könnte das aber bei der Preisgestaltung der Next Gen Konsolen.


----------



## Apollo4244 (6. Februar 2018)

Obwohl die Waferkosten nicht das einzige sind was den Preis an einem Prozessor ausmacht, wird der Endkundenhandel solche Meldungen nutzen um die Preise mal eben um 20% anzuheben.


----------



## DaStash (6. Februar 2018)

Lol, lol, lol, dass geht ja schon zu wie in der Immobiliebranche. Alle wollen ein Stück vom Kuchen abhaben und erhöhen ihre Preise, bei der Nachfrage kein Problem. 

MfG


----------



## Pu244 (6. Februar 2018)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Egal ob Euro Talfahrt oder hohe RAM Preise: Am Preis der Konsolen hat sich nichts geändert. Und das dürfte mMn auch jetzt nicht passieren. Vielleicht muss man etwas länger auf Preisreduzierungen von Xbox One oder PS4 warten, aber das war es in meinen Augen dann auch schon.
> Auswirkungen haben könnte das aber bei der Preisgestaltung der Next Gen Konsolen.



Wie gesagt: "Ewig werden sie es sich auch nicht leisten können"

MS und Sony sind börsennotierte Unternehmen, das bedeutet:

a) Ihre Kriegskasse ist begrenzt, Sony machte 2017 1,5 Mrd $ Gewinn und MS ganze 5,2 Mrd $. Wenn sie mehr in ihre Konsolen pumpen wollen, dann werden sie das mit den Banken und Gläubigern ausmachen müssen und die bestehen auf ein zukunftsfähiges Konzept. Konsolen auf Teufel komm raus zu subventionieren gehört nicht dazu.
b) Sie sind ihren Aktionären verpflichtet und die haben wenig Verständnis, wenn der gesamte Konzerngewinn in der Konsolensparte verheizt wird und obendrein noch Schulden auslaufen.

Früher oder später schlägt das durch, 1 Jahr kann man aussitzen oder durch aufgeschobene Preissenkungen kompensieren, aber keine 5 und schon garnicht, wenn sich die Krise verschärft. Die Switch wird es weniger Hart treffen, da sie wenig RAM und eine kleine CPU verbaut hat, die X-Box One und PS4 umsomehr, da sie da üppiger bestückt antreten und ihre Preise im Keller sind.

PS:
wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann liegt die UVP bei der X-Box One und PS4 immer noch bei 300-350€, von daher würde es genügen sich wieder dahin zu orientieren.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (6. Februar 2018)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> @offtopic
> Was sind eigentlich zukünftige Alternativen zu Silizium?



Graphen wird oft als potenzieller Nachfolger von Silizium genannt, es gibt aber noch andere Möglichkeiten, zumindest theoretisch. Wie bei allen übrigen Alternativ-Materialien ist beim Graphen aber noch sehr viel Grundlagenforschung zu erledigen, von Massenfertigung ganz zu schweigen. Wir werden wohl noch länger mit Silizium Vorlieb nehmen müssen. Das Gute daran ist, dass der Rohstoff praktisch unendlich vorhanden ist. Das Schlechte: Das Silizium allein taugt nichts ohne Dotierungselemente, die daraus erst schaltfähige Transistoren machen und die sind zum Teil atemberaubend selten.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## GOA88 (6. Februar 2018)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Das Silizium allein  taugt nichts ohne Dotierungselemente, die daraus erst schaltfähige  Transistoren machen und die sind zum Teil atemberaubend selten.
> 
> Munter bleiben!


Welche Elemente sollen das sein die atemberaubend selten sind im Verhältnis zur gebrauchten Menge die ultra atemberaubend gering ist?


----------



## Poor_Volta (6. Februar 2018)

Da Globalfoundries die gestiegenen Waferkosten nicht an AMD weiterreichen darf, bin ich bei dem Thema eigentlich ziemlich entspannt.
Das stärkt nur die Position von AMD, weil Intel höhere Fertigungskosten haben wird!

DRAM ist natürlich blöd, der wird wohl nicht so schnell günstiger.
Ein Grund sind aber die "klugen" Konsumenten, die auf Smarphones mit >8GB RAM stehen, obwohl es ihnen nichts bringt


----------



## BeaverCheese (6. Februar 2018)

Also ich freue mich wirklich auf die GTX 2080/1180 aber mehr als € 1.000,- gebe ich dafür nicht aus.


----------



## Neodym2007 (6. Februar 2018)

Siehe Dotierung – Wikipedia
Also Aluminium und / oder Phosphor, das sollte meiner Meinung nicht so selten sein. Und die Dotierung allein bringt nur den Kristalinen Ausgangsstoff zur Wafer Produktion. Die Lithografie bring erst den Prozessor bzw schaltfähigen Transistor.


----------



## Pu244 (6. Februar 2018)

Poor_Volta schrieb:


> Ein Grund sind aber die "klugen" Konsumenten, die auf Smarphones mit >8GB RAM stehen, obwohl es ihnen nichts bringt



Mein Huawei Mediapad M3 hat von seinen 4 GB 2,48GB belegt, von daher ist mehr RAM wünschenswert, besonders, da er einer der Flaschenhälse ist, die das Android Tablet oder Smartphone obsolet machen.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Februar 2018)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Mein Huawei Mediapad M3 hat von seinen 4 GB 2,48GB belegt, von daher ist mehr RAM wünschenswert, besonders, da er einer der Flaschenhälse ist, die das Android Tablet oder Smartphone obsolet machen.



Liegt eher an scheiß Programmierung. Ein ordentliches Linux kommt Problemlos mit 2 GiB klar.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2018)

Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> Der Kostenanteil von Wafern am Endprodukt, sei es RAM, CPUs oder was auch immer, gehört zu den Kleinsten.


Marktwirtschaft funktioniert anders. Es gibt schlicht zu wenig Wafer, deren Preis ist gar nicht das Problem. 
zu wenig Wafer  => zu wenig Chips => Marktpreise gehen hoch

Es sind die Händler, diese "verdammten Blutsauger", die aktuell den Gewinn machen, weniger die Hersteller, weil sie in der Regel langjährige Verträge haben. Bevor man aber auf die Händler schaut, sollte man in Ruhe bewerten, dass es auch anders herum läuft und genug Händler auf wertloser Ware sitzen bleiben. Die Reaktion als Kunde ist doch ganz einfach: Warten. Durch weniger Käufe sinken die Preise. Ich hätte jetzt gerne einen einen Intel Sechskerner oder AMD Achtkerner, aber bei den RAM Preisen bleibe ich beim ollen Haswell Vierkerner, denn ehrlich gesagt, hat der weiterhin genug Leistung. Also gab es anstatt einer neuen Plattform einen G-sync Monitor, damit sind auch 45 FPS noch richtig hübsch. Und Monitore sind noch billig, aber auch bei ihnen wird der Wafermangel Preise erhöhen


----------



## leaderwhite (7. Februar 2018)

teurer spaß incoming


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Februar 2018)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> @offtopic
> Was sind eigentlich zukünftige Alternativen zu Silizium?


 Galliumarsenid.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2018)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> @offtopic
> Was sind eigentlich zukünftige Alternativen zu Silizium?


Quanten:
Tangle Lake: Intel zeigt 49-Qubit-Chip - Golem.de


----------



## Neodym2007 (7. Februar 2018)

Das ist einfaches BWL, Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen den Preis... Den Händlern ist aus Betriebswirtschaft nichts vorzuwerfen. Das ist der Markt. Der Consumer will billig (Nachfrage) der Händler bietet diverse Produkte (Angebot) also dem entsprechend sind die Preise...


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Februar 2018)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Leider konnte ich nirgends eine genaue Zahl der Layer in einem Ryzen Chip finden. Wenn ich mich aber an die gleiche Quelle halte, und Ryzen ein typischer 14nm Chip mit 60 +/- einigen Layern ist, kommen im schnitt 60 Tage bei rum - sofern GloFo bei einer Rate von 1 Belichtungsdurchgang / Tag ist:


Eine Belichtung pro Tag?
Ja, wenn der Tag 576 Stunden hat ... .

Und wie lange dauert die CVD Phase?

Was für ein physikalischer Quatsch.


----------



## The_Rock (7. Februar 2018)

Verdammt, dann kosten Grafikkarten der Mittelklasse bald 938, statt 920€! Unerhört sowas


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2018)

Ich male mir das Zeugs auf einen Bierdeckel und bin am Ende wie das Hundenougat fein raus.
Liegt es letztlich an der voranschreitenden Miniturisierung der Bauteile und damit stark steigeneden Ausschuß oder dem wie immer herrschenden Wettrüsten im Namen des Kundens der im Schnitt gerne mal einmalig oder mehrfach im Jahr die Gerätschaften tauscht. Gut nebenbei spielt die Bevölkerungsexplosion auch eine gewichtige Rolle


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Februar 2018)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: "Ewig werden sie es sich auch nicht leisten können"



Das hat nichts mit "leisten" zu tun. Durch Optimierungen der Produktion werden Konsolen während ihrer Laufzeit in der Herstellung immer günstiger. Alleine dadurch werden Verteuerungen beim "Material" abgefedert. Dann reden wir bei einer Konsole über ein Gesamtsystem, bei dem das SoC nur ein Bauteil ist. Die Auswirkung auf die Herstellung der Konsole werden also vermutlich durch die Erhöhung der Wafer Preise gar nicht mal so riesig werden. 



> Ihre Kriegskasse ist begrenzt, Sony machte 2017 1,5 Mrd $ Gewinn und MS ganze 5,2 Mrd $. Wenn sie mehr in ihre Konsolen pumpen wollen, dann werden sie das mit den Banken und Gläubigern ausmachen müssen und die bestehen auf ein zukunftsfähiges Konzept. Konsolen auf Teufel komm raus zu subventionieren gehört nicht dazu.b) Sie sind ihren Aktionären verpflichtet und die haben wenig Verständnis, wenn der gesamte Konzerngewinn in der Konsolensparte verheizt wird und obendrein noch Schulden auslaufen



Gut und schön. Du vergisst aber dabei einen ganz entscheidenden Punkt: Die Gewinne der jeweiligen Gaming Sparten kommen weniger durch den Verkauf der Hardware, sondern vor allem durch den Verkauf von Games und Services wie Playstation Plus. Zudem sind die aktuellen Konsolen von Beginn an so konzipiert worden, dass sie gar nicht erst groß subventioniert werden müssen.  
Nicht zuletzt ist das was du in Punkt b) beschreibst wohl doch arg übertrieben. Sony ist gaaaanz weit davon weg, den Konzerngewinn in die Konsolensparte zu buttern, geschweige denn Schulden aufzunehmen. Und das wird auch weiterhin gar nicht nötig sein. 



> Früher oder später schlägt das durch, 1 Jahr kann man aussitzen oder durch aufgeschobene Preissenkungen kompensieren, aber keine 5 und schon garnicht, wenn sich die Krise verschärft. Die Switch wird es weniger Hart treffen, da sie wenig RAM und eine kleine CPU verbaut hat, die X-Box One und PS4 umsomehr, da sie da üppiger bestückt antreten und ihre Preise im Keller sind.



Das Risiko sehe ich bisher nicht. Die Gaming Sparte von Sony ist absolut gesund und es dürfte bis auf weiteres keinen Grund für Preiserhöhungen geben.



Pu244 schrieb:


> wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann liegt die UVP bei der X-Box One und PS4 immer noch bei 300-350€, von daher würde es genügen sich wieder dahin zu orientieren.



Wieso wieder dahin orientieren? Die UVP der Hersteller ist wie sie ist. Der tatsächliche Marktpreis, z.B. durch Händler Rabatte, ist eine ganz andere Sache.

PS:



Pu244 schrieb:


> Ihre Kriegskasse ist begrenzt, Sony machte 2017 1,5 Mrd $ Gewinn.



Sony ist auf der Erfolgsspur. Der Konzern wir vermutlich im noch laufenden Geschäftsjahr einen satten Gewinn einfahren.

Rekordgewinn nach Rekordquartal?: Sony tauscht Vorstandschef aus und hofft - n-tv.de

Und diese Gewinne wird man ganz sicher nicht in die PlayStation Sparte investieren müssen, nur weil Wafer teurer werden. Das ist arge Schwarzmalerei von dir, für die es zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt keinerlei Anzeichen gibt.


Unter dem Strich:
Wie sich die teureren Wafer bei den Konsolen auswirken, wissen wir nicht. Es ist aber fraglich, ob diese 20% bis zu den Herstellern der Konsolen voll und ganz durchgerechnet werden können. Hieße: Wafer+20%, SoC+20%, Sony und MS zahlen +20%. Das wäre eine Milchmädchenrechnung, die wohl in der Realität so nicht zutreffen wird. So oder so werden die gestiegenen Wafer Preise aber sicherlich nicht bei der Konsolenproduktion plötzlich Milliarden zusätzlich verschlingen. und wie gesagt, sind die Prozessoren ja auch sowieso nur ein ein einzelnes Bauteil einer Konsole. Gestiegene Beschaffungskosten lassen sich  wiederum durch Optimierungen in der Produktion zum Teil auffangen. Und dann gibt es da noch die Händler als regulierendes Element. Siehe Unterschied zwischen UVP und Marktpreis der Konsolen.
Und deswegen bleibe ich bei meiner Prognose: Der Endkunde wird beim Kauf einer Konsole von gestiegenen Waferpreisen rein gar nichts mitbekommen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. Februar 2018)

Ausserdem kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen das ab der nächsten Konsolen Gen plötzlich die High-End Chips in die Geräte wandern. Da werden doch eher aus dem günstigeren Low-End  Chips verbaut und die werden sicher nicht so utopisch teuer werden. AMD und auch Nvidia sind doch froh den Jaguar bzw Tegra noch so an den Mann gebracht zu haben. Ein punkt für eine kleine Erhöhung der Konsolen Preise wäre wohl evtl der RAM Preis?!


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Februar 2018)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Ein punkt für eine kleine Erhöhung der Konsolen Preise wäre wohl evtl der RAM Preis?!



Gute Frage. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie die Preissituation bei GDDR5 aussieht und ob die Preise dafür in gleichem Maße gestiegen sind, wie bei DDR4 für PCs?


----------



## dgeigerd (7. Februar 2018)

Und ich dachte dass ich schon ne schlechte zeit gewählt hab um meinen ersten gaming pc zu bauen (september-november '17).

Naja ich bin mit meinem i7-8700k erst mal für die nächsten 4-6 jahre gerüstet.
Mit der 1080 bin ich eigentlich auch bestens zufrieden nur wenns dann um wqhd geht wird wahrscheinlich die fps absacken. Hatte deswegen vor mir im frühjahr '19 die 1180TI zu holen. Hoffentlich wirds bis dahin wieder günstiger.

Nun bin ich aber erst mal versorgt und spar mal auf den 750€ g-sync wqhd ips monitor. 
Warum müssen Monitore eigentlich immer so teuer sein? 

Naja ok, wenigstens steigen die nicht auch noch im Preis ^^'


----------



## GOA88 (7. Februar 2018)

Unter anderem weill Nvidia dich mit G-Sync abzocken möchte.
Das der Preis ansteigt bei Monitoren wegen erhöhter Wafer Preise kann ich mir nicht denken dafür ist zu wenig Chipmaterial verbaut.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Februar 2018)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Zudem sind die aktuellen Konsolen von Beginn an so konzipiert worden, dass sie gar nicht erst groß subventioniert werden müssen.


Ich kenne keine einzige Konsole, die je hardwaremäßig Gewinn abgeworfen hat.

Bei den aktuellen mag es nicht so schlimm sein, aber die klassischen bis weit nach der Playstation 2 haben nur Miese eingefahren.

Die lagen an Schluß auch weit unter den Gutsherrenpreisen von heute.

Das Megadrive hat so um die 150.- EUR (300 DM) als Startpreis in Deuschland gehabt, der Saturn war etwas teurer und die PS1 lag so um die 300 EUR (599 DM).
Und die Preise sind ständig gesunken.

Als ich mein Megadrive verkauft habe, kostete die PS1 um die 250,-DM (125 EUR).

Dafür gibt es heute gar keine neue Konsole, auch mit Inflationszuschlag.



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Ausserdem kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen das  ab der nächsten Konsolen Gen plötzlich die High-End Chips in die Geräte  wandern. Da werden doch eher aus dem günstigeren Low-End  Chips verbaut  und die werden sicher nicht so utopisch teuer werden.


Richtig.
In der PS1 werkelte noch ein MIPS R3000 Derivat, heute ist es ein verkrüppelter Pentium- oder Handyabkömmling.


----------



## sethdiabolos (7. Februar 2018)

Neodym2007 schrieb:


> Das ist einfaches BWL, Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen den Preis... Den Händlern ist aus Betriebswirtschaft nichts vorzuwerfen. Das ist der Markt. Der Consumer will billig (Nachfrage) der Händler bietet diverse Produkte (Angebot) also dem entsprechend sind die Preise...



Wie Du schon schreibst, es ist einfaches BWL. Es handelt sich hierbei derzeit um einen Verkäufermarkt, aber noch keiner, der extrem ausgeartet ist. Das kann noch viel schlimmer werden (Preisanstieg um einige hundert Prozent, Lieferzeiten von Monaten oder Jahren, nur für exklusive Personengruppen erhältlich usw.)  Unsere Generation ist weitestgehend gewohnt in einem Käufermarkt zu leben, und kommt mit dieser Umstellung nur bedingt klar.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Februar 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich kenne keine einzige Konsole, die je hardwaremäßig Gewinn abgeworfen hat.



Ganz so stimmt das nicht. Viele Konsolen haben im Laufe ihres Lebenszyklus irgendwann Gewinn abgeworfen. Das traf sogar auf die PS3 zu.
Bei der aktuellen Gen war es zum Release der PS4 so, dass Sony sehr darauf bedacht war, die Konsole nicht subventionieren zu müssen. Subventionen in einer Höhe, die dem Konzern bei der PS3 sehr teuer zu stehen gekommen ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Februar 2018)

ludscha schrieb:


> Leider nein, da die Waferpreise in meiner Firma (Siltronic AG) zum Betriebsgeheimnis gehören.


Schade, aber trotzdem hat er mit dem Ansatz der Rechnung doch recht.

Der Wafer macht nur einen Teil X von der Kostensumme eines belichteten Wafers aus.
Das bedeutet, dass dieser höhere Preis des Grundmaterials sich auf die zu erzielende Anzahl an DIEs je Wafer verteilt.
Auch da ist seien Annahme richtig.

Wenn jetzt die absoluten Beträge nicht stimmen mag das ja sein, aber selbst wenn man von 50% Waferkosten bei der Fertigung aus geht, wären es nur 500$ in Top bei 5000$ Fertigwafer bisher.
Und die 500$ würden sich auf grob 285 DIEs verteilen, was wiederum unter 2$ wären.
Klar, mit allem Pipapo kommen beim Kunden dann eher 8-10$ an, aber das fällt fast nicht mehr auf, zumal man das so machen würde, dass man strategisch wieder mehr beim Top-Modell auf schlägt und beim Einsteigermodell eher etwas weniger drauf legt...


Was richtig doof ist, sind die GPUs, die dank ihrer viel größeren Fläche da deutlich mehr an absoluten Kosten pro Chip hinzugewinnen, allerdings sind diese Chips bisher ja auch schon vergleichsweise Teuer. Und selbst wenn es bei einer GPU dann 10$ wären, würde das bedeuten, dass die Chips bei gleicher Größe beim Endkunden irgendwo 35-50$ teurer kommen, Klar immer noch viel Geld, aber gegenüber den Mehrkosten durch Mining ein Witz, leider.
Dagegen wird aber der Trend wirken, die GPUs selbst wieder zu verkleinern, weil man seitens AMD/Nvidia auch weiß, das zu große Chips noch ganz andere Probleme aufwerfen. (Ausbeute pro Wafer wegen nicht voll nutzbarer Fläche, dann zusätzlich Probleme mit Chipdefekten, ...)

War nicht sogar die Rede davon das man bei AMD über eine skalierbare GPU im Stile der Ryzen/Epic-Prozessoren nachdenkt?


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Februar 2018)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ganz so stimmt das nicht. Viele Konsolen haben im Laufe ihres Lebenszyklus irgendwann Gewinn abgeworfen.


Gibt es dazu Zahlen?


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Februar 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu Zahlen?



Wo sind denn deine Zahlen, laut denen nie irgendeine Konsole jemals Gewinn erwirtschaftet hat?


----------



## Khabarak (7. Februar 2018)

Nintendo hat zumindest schon zur Wii verlautbaren lassen, dass sie keine Konsole mehr unter den Herstellungskosten verkaufen.
Entsprechend hoch sind die Preise seitdem geblieben.

Sie sagen nicht, ob sie damit Gewinn machen, aber zumindest keinen Verlust mehr


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Februar 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich kenne keine einzige Konsole, die je hardwaremäßig Gewinn abgeworfen hat.
> Bei den aktuellen mag es nicht so schlimm sein [...]



Bei dem aktuellen ist es nicht nur nicht so schlimm, sondern:

Sony verdient erstes Geld mit Playstation 4



Khabarak schrieb:


> Nintendo hat zumindest schon zur Wii verlautbaren lassen, dass sie keine Konsole mehr unter den Herstellungskosten verkaufen.
> Entsprechend hoch sind die Preise seitdem geblieben. Sie sagen nicht, ob sie damit Gewinn machen, aber zumindest keinen Verlust mehr



Die Wii hat, soweit ich weiß, tatsächlich von Anfang an Gewinn erwirtschaftet.


----------



## Khabarak (7. Februar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Schade, aber trotzdem hat er mit dem Ansatz der Rechnung doch recht.
> 
> Der Wafer macht nur einen Teil X von der Kostensumme eines belichteten Wafers aus.
> Das bedeutet, dass dieser höhere Preis des Grundmaterials sich auf die zu erzielende Anzahl an DIEs je Wafer verteilt.
> ...



Im Endeffekt war genau das mein Punkt.
Die genauen Preise pro Wafer sind da nicht so wichtig, wie die Relation der Preiserhöhung zum Preis des fertigen Chips.


AMDs modulare GPU ist Navi, die für 2019 geplant ist.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Februar 2018)

Allein von der Hardware her hat sich schon die Xbox 360 nicht rentiert.
Die Entwicklungs- und Produktionskosten werden bei Konsolen i.d.R. über den Aufschlag beim Verkaufspreis der Spiele subventioniert.


----------



## Khabarak (7. Februar 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Allein von der Hardware her hat sich schon die Xbox 360 nicht rentiert.
> Die Entwicklungs- und Produktionskosten werden bei Konsolen i.d.R. über den Aufschlag beim Verkaufspreis der Spiele subventioniert.



Das stimmt bis inklusive XBox 360 und PS3.
Bei Nintendo bis zum Gamecube.

Danach haben die Firmen eingesehen, dass es recht sinnfrei ist, alles mit Verlust zu verkaufen.


----------



## X-Bow (7. Februar 2018)

Jetzt haltet euch Fest, ich find es gut das die Preis steigen. :-O

Japan war Jahre lang in einer Deflationsspirale. Gut 20 Jahre lang wurden keine Löhne mehr erhöht. Erst seit 2015 steigt das Durchschnittseinkommen langsam wieder um weniger als 2%. Das sind Werte da würde uns meisten Deutschen die Tränen kommen. Wenn die Großindustrie in Japan die Preise erhöht ist das ein gutes Zeichen für die japanische Industrie und deren Mitarbeiter. Die 20% jucken uns doch eigentlich sonst nicht. Es kommen ja eh nicht die 20% bei uns an. 

Schlimmer finde ich das die Verknappung weiter geht. Klar ist es gut das die Auftragslisten voll sind, aber wenn die vollen Auftragsbücher trotzdem eine Verknappung bedeutet empfinde ich dass als den eigentlichen Aufreger.


----------



## bootzeit (7. Februar 2018)

Schon komisch das die beiden größten Wafer Hersteller beide 20% die Preise anziehen wollen...Absprache  ?? Mich kotzt mein Hobby (PC) irgendwie im Moment und wohl auch auf lange Sicht nur noch an . Sollte mir was anderes suchen.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Februar 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Entwicklungs- und Produktionskosten werden bei Konsolen i.d.R. über den Aufschlag beim Verkaufspreis der Spiele subventioniert.



Ja, das ist sehr häufig richtig. Allerdings erreichen auch die meisten Konsolen irgendwann den Break Even Point. So gelang es Sony zum Beispiel die Kosten für die Produktion der PS3 bis 2009 um satte 70% zu senken.


----------



## Amon (7. Februar 2018)

Ich glaube ich werde wohl noch ewig auf zusätzliche 16GB RAM und eine neue GPU warten dürfen....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2018)

Wie kommst du darauf das die 20 % hier nicht ankommen. Wenn ich jedem 2 % seines Lohnes in die Hand drücke der auch nur im weitesten Sinne mit dem Artikel zu tun hat kann das schon ziemlich teuer sein besonders wenn es personalintensive Arbeiten beinhaltet. Nebenbei werden aber auch sicherlich andere Kostenstellen mehr Credits erfordern wie zb. Steuern, Energie, Lagerhaltung, Transport usw. usw. Dazu dann noch deine " Verknappung " die sich auch ganz einfach durch leichte Preiserhöhungen in einen geplatzten Deal enden kann und der Einkauf hofft anderweitig es günstiger zu bekommen. Das könnte man bis zum Totensonntag so weiter treiben und hätte immer noch nicht alles gedeckelt da es auch zb. noch Zölle, Gutachten, Im- und Export oder schnöde Strafgelder für Verzögerungen usw.


----------



## restX3 (7. Februar 2018)

PC wird wieder ein Luxusgut *Kappa*
Richtig eklig sind die Grafikkarten Preise. Gut das ich versorgt bin mit meinem PC so weit. Aufrüsten oder gar ganz neu kaufen kommt mir dieses Jahr sicher nicht in die Tüte. Will nicht Wissen was dann noch die nächsten Geforce Grafikkarten kosten werden.


----------



## dgeigerd (7. Februar 2018)

GOA88 schrieb:


> Unter anderem weill Nvidia dich mit G-Sync abzocken möchte.
> Das der Preis ansteigt bei Monitoren wegen erhöhter Wafer Preise kann ich mir nicht denken dafür ist zu wenig Chipmaterial verbaut.



Yep, die Abzocke nervt mich auch sehr. Das mit dem ansteigenden Preis bei dem Monitor war nicht auf die Wafer bezogen, sondern eher auf die Tatsache dass zur Zeit vieles im Preis ansteigt^^


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. Februar 2018)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie die Preissituation bei GDDR5 aussieht und ob die Preise dafür in gleichem Maße gestiegen sind, wie bei DDR4 für PCs?



Ich dachte evtl kommt da dann DDR4 RAM rein?!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Februar 2018)

die Speichersituation ist im allgemeinen schlecht, egal welcher Standard.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Februar 2018)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Ich dachte evtl kommt da dann DDR4 RAM rein?!



Ach so, sorry, hatte dich falsch verstanden. Du meintest für die Next Gen.


----------



## Andrej (7. Februar 2018)

Na dann werde ich wohl die ps4 exklusiven Titel mir vornehmen bis die Preise wider nach unten gehen.
Dieses Jahr sollte bei mir eigentlich,das Jahr des Aufrüstens sein nach 7 Jahren - dann eben auf noch ein Jahr!


----------



## acc (7. Februar 2018)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Tja... Das Netz hilft da durchaus mal weiter...
> 
> Semiconductor Engineering .:.   FinFET Rollout Slower Than Expected
> 
> ...



in dem fall hilft dir das nicht weiter, weil es bei deinem link um die kosten von belichteten wafern geht. siltronic stellt aber nur die unbelichteten wafer her, die dann bei intel, globalfoundries, samsung etc. belichtet werden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Februar 2018)

Ja und nein.

1. Muss aus BW-Gesichtspunkten ja der unbelichtete Wafer deutlich weniger kosten, als ein belichteter.
2. Wissen wir glaube auch alle, das ein Wertschöpfungsprozess normalerweise deutlich unterhalb von 50% Materialpreis liegt, da sich sonst die Arbeit quasi ja nicht rechnet.

Sogesehen sind annahmen von 1000$ ja zumindest eine Idee, deren Richtigkeit natürlich nicht ohne weiteres geprüft werden kann. Es geht aber ja nur um ein Rechenbeispiel, und ich habe ja ganz grob die Auswirkungen von 50% Roh-Waferpreis bei 5000$-Fertigwafer gezeigt.


----------



## Johnny05 (7. Februar 2018)

Ach , jetzt auf einmal werden  Wafer knapp ...? Ein Schelm wer Böses denkt....Was kommt als Nächstes ? Verteuerung von Kondensatoren oder mal wieder ne Flutwelle in einer der Fabs um die Preise weiter nach oben zu drücken ?


----------



## Hornissentreiber (7. Februar 2018)

Neodym2007 schrieb:


> Siehe Dotierung – Wikipedia
> Also Aluminium und / oder Phosphor, das sollte meiner Meinung nicht so selten sein.



Welchen Teil von "ZUM TEIL atemberaubend selten" hast du nicht verstanden? 

Ich bin kein Experte in Sachen Dotierung, ich weiß nur, was ich in verschiedensten Publikationen dazu gelesen und behalten habe. Bei der Chipproduktion kommen eben nicht nur Elemente wie Aluminium und Phosphor, sondern auch solche wie Bor, Arsen, Gallium, Germanium und Indium vor, um nur ein paar zu nennen. Viele davon kommen nicht in reiner Form vor, sondern nur als Begleitelement anderer Elemente, wodurch ihre Gewinnung aufwändig ist, weshalb als industriell nutzbare Mengen immer nur vergleichsweise wenig vorhanden ist. Welche von diesen Elementen allerdings tatsächlich in CPU´s und RAM zur Dotierung verwendet werden und welche nur als Hilfsstoffe, weiß ich nicht, da habe ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt. Die Leute mit Expertise zu diesem Thema  mögen mich korrigieren.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Februar 2018)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Welche von diesen Elementen allerdings tatsächlich in CPU´s und RAM zur Dotierung verwendet werden und welche nur als Hilfsstoffe, weiß ich nicht, da habe ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt. Die Leute mit Expertise zu diesem Thema  mögen mich korrigieren.


Also die Liste der Stoffe, die zur Chipproduktion direkt oder indirekt gebraucht werden, ist schon recht lang.

Die Akzeptoren (p-Gebiet) sind 3wertig und es fehlt ein Außenelektron im Vergleich zum 4wertigen Siliziumgrundmaterial.
Damit stehen sie in der 3. Hauptgruppe des PSE (Bor, Aluminium,  Gallium, Indium, ... ).

Die Donatoren (im n-Gebiet) sind 5wertig und haben ein Außenelektron mehr, als Silizium.
Also steht ein Elektronenüberschuß an.
Sie kommen aus der 5. Hauptgruppe im PSE (P, As, Sb, ...),

Dann kommen noch alle Stoffe zum Lackieren, Ätzen, Planieren, Löten, Bonden, Isolieren, Passivieren und für die Gehäuse samt Befestigung hinzu (Gold, Silber, HF, Sauerstoff, Stickstoff, Lot, ...).

Bei der CVD-Bedampfung sind noch andere, recht giftige, aggressive oder seltene Stoffe dabei  (Trichlorsilan, Tetraethylorthosilicat, ... ).


----------



## leaderwhite (7. Februar 2018)

mittelklasse gpus dann bald ab 500
highend gpus dann bald ab 1000


----------



## Poor_Volta (7. Februar 2018)

Eien High-End Gamingkarte kostet aktuell doch eh auch schon fast 1.000€.
Jedenfalls wenn man eine will, die lagernd ist!


----------



## Lexx (7. Februar 2018)

Tja, wenn man die Weltmärkte beobachtet, und Silizium-hältiger Sand bereits jetzt schon Mangelware ist,
werden sich Endverbraucher-Preise sicherlich nicht mehr viel - wenn überhaupt - nach unten bewegen.


----------



## GOA88 (7. Februar 2018)

Silizium-hältiger Sand...
Der der Teratonnenweise auf der ganzen Welt vorhanden ist?
Nicht mit Bausand oder hoch reinem Quarzsand/gestein verwechseln.


----------



## DBGTKING (8. Februar 2018)

hi,ich habe ne normale frage.Es wird ja erwänt das der mining boom ja mit schuld ist.

Wie ist der überhaupt entstanden der mining boom und warum hat man denn sowas erfunden.Und vorallem wer hat es erfunden.DIe Person ist schuld an dem ganzen drama.
Bin gespannt wer sich da gut auskennt.


----------



## franzthecat (8. Februar 2018)

Denk ich mir auch das die Komponenten nicht zu teuer sind ,ich hab einfach zu wenig Geld .Auserdem was sind schon  50 € mehr wenn mans hat ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2018)

DBGTKING schrieb:


> hi,ich habe ne normale frage.Es wird ja erwänt das der mining boom ja mit schuld ist.



Das meiste darüber findet man ja bei Wiki selbst über wer und warum und hier findet man auch noch interessantes


----------

